# Tangential Milling Tool?



## Omnimill (Aug 21, 2011)

I was wondering about a Tangential tool for a milling machine? Not the commercial multi tip type but a single flycutter version for home shop use. Would it work or would the intermittent cutting action hammer the cutter loose? I'm thinking a round section HSS bit of 1/4" or 3/8" may be best. I have an existing flycutter body that I could use rather than make the whole thing from scratch. What do you guys think, would it work or am I wasting my time?

Anybody want pictures if it does work?! ;D

Vic.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 21, 2011)

> am I wasting my time?



no it will work fine. might take a different approach to sharpen them. Give it ago and we shall see how it goes.

There is no right or wrong if it works, give it a try. ;D


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 22, 2011)

First attempt works great on Aluminium Alloy. You can see the shine on the top of the test block in the first picture. Second shot shows the cutter setup a bit better.












Observations with the prototype - Very good finish possible, quieter than conventional Fly Cutter (so far!) and of course easy to sharpen cutter. I'll be making another one to take 3/8" HSS but I don't have any at the moment. I don't like the clamping method (although the cutter hasn't moved in testing) but I wanted to make the prototype quickly to see if it worked. I'll be working on some other kind of clamp. I was concerned that the cutting edge was not in line with the axis of the holder (quill) but this does not seem to have made any difference so far.

Vic.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello Omnimil

It looks miles better than the version I dreamed up after Your topic-starting letter.
Congratulations
A round hole- round hole solution and divided clamp ala my picture will give You very good fixing and be very easy to machine.
It is a shame I do not have a milling machine.

regards

Niels


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice idea Niels. Tried it out on mild steel today and that worked ok as well so I think I'm sold on the idea!

Vic.

Update: Ok, I've been thinking about this some more ... When I get some suitable steel the next version will be a three tool tangential cutter.

Think I'll call it a 3T Tangmill!

Nothing on paper to show you but imagine a cylinder with three holes (for toolbits) drilled through at a shallow angle a way in from the outside diameter. I expect smoother cutting due to less vibration.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Aug 23, 2011)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> When I get some suitable steel the next version will be a three tool tangential cutter.
> 
> Think I'll call it a 3T Tangmill!
> 
> Nothing on paper to show you but imagine a cylinder with three holes (for toolbits) drilled through at a shallow angle a way in from the outside diameter. I expect smoother cutting due to less vibration.



Me thinks it'll be the very "bugger" to get all 3 to cut the same. Otherwise ought to 
be good. 
  ...lew...


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 23, 2011)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> Me thinks it'll be the very "bugger" to get all 3 to cut the same. Otherwise ought to
> be good.
> ...lew...



I did think of that, but figured I'd just lower the block near to the mill table then drop all three cutters until they contact.

Vic.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Aug 23, 2011)

Hopefully!  Let us know how it works out. 
  ...lew...


----------

